# Radeon HD 4890, HD 4870 und HD 4850 am Limit - Vorschau auf PCGH 06/2009



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Mai 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Radeon HD 4890, HD 4870 und HD 4850 am Limit - Vorschau auf PCGH 06/2009 gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Radeon HD 4890, HD 4870 und HD 4850 am Limit - Vorschau auf PCGH 06/2009


----------



## FloW^^ (4. Mai 2009)

könntet ihr noch ne GTX285 auf standardtakt mit in die grafik nehmen?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Mai 2009)

FloW^^ schrieb:


> könntet ihr noch ne GTX285 auf standardtakt mit in die grafik nehmen?



Schau mal hier: Test: Ati Radeon HD 4890 gegen Nvidia Geforce GTX 275 - Test, Ati Radeon HD 4890, Nvidia Geforce GTX 275, RV790, Grafikkarte

Die HD 4890 @ 1.000/1.050 MHz ist in _Crysis Warhead_ genauso schnell wie eine GTX 285.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## MrNice1975 (4. Mai 2009)

Ich warte nur bis Saphire ne angekündiegte 4890-Atomic inner 2GB-VRam Variante raus bringt!

Die is dann sofort gekauft!


----------



## FloW^^ (4. Mai 2009)

thx für die info raff.


----------



## Dr. Cox (4. Mai 2009)

> Overclocking, Vmod per Software, Undervolting, höhere Frameraten und *beste Bildqualität*: Wir verraten Ihnen in der neuen PCGH 06/2009 alles, was Sie über Ihre Radeon-Grafikkarte wissen sollten. Egal ob Sie die Leistungsaufnahme Ihrer Radeon HD 4800 reduzieren oder mehr Leistung möchten, unsere Tipps weisen Ihnen den Weg.


Wird dann auch etwas näher auf die Filteroptimierungen eingegangen, oder werden diese verschwiegen? 
Meines Wissens nach gibt es mit dem ATI-Tray-Tool auch eine Möglichkeit die Filteroptimierungen zu deaktivieren, falls ich falsch liegen sollte, berichtigt mich bitte


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Mai 2009)

A.I. und dessen Auswirkungen ist natürlich ein Abschnitt gewidmet.  Dass die ATT die "Optimierungen" wirklich schlafenlegen können, konnte bisher niemand verifizieren.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Dr. Cox (4. Mai 2009)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> A.I. und dessen Auswirkungen ist natürlich ein Abschnitt gewidmet.  Dass die ATT die "Optimierungen" wirklich schlafenlegen können, konnte bisher niemand verifizieren.



Ich habe das mal mit dem Tool in Gothic 3 bei einem Kumpel welcher nun meine alte HD4870 hat ausprobiert, das Flimmern wurde tatsächlich sichtbar weniger und die Frames gingen auch in den Keller. 
Mir zeigt das zumindest, dass das Tool definitiv einige Optimierungen deaktivieren konnte. Probier das doch mal selber aus, ging aber glaube ich nur unter XP


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Mai 2009)

Welche Schalter hast du denn probiert? Wir können dem gerne mal auf den Grund gehen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Dr. Cox (4. Mai 2009)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Welche Schalter hast du denn probiert? Wir können dem gerne mal auf den Grund gehen.



Gute Frage 

Habe das vor vielleicht 4 Monaten ausprobiert und leider aktuell keine ATI-Karte zu Hause. Allerdings sollte das für dich kein Problem darstellen, schließlich bist du der Experte von uns beiden


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Mai 2009)

Es würde halt Zeit sparen.  Ok, ich installiere mal die aktuelle Beta des Tools und teste das "nebenbei".

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Dr. Cox (4. Mai 2009)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Es würde halt Zeit sparen.  Ok, ich installiere mal die aktuelle Beta des Tools und teste das "nebenbei".



Ich hätte dir echt gerne geholfen, geht aber leider gerade nicht 

Ich wollte dazu sogar mal einen Artikel verfassen, aber als ich bemerkt habe wie viel Leistung die deaktivierten AF-Filter die HD4870 gekostet haben, habe ich diese herausgeworfen und gegen eine GTX280 ersetzt 

Wenn du willst kann ich auch heute Abend zu einem Kumpel gehen und dessen HD4870 für einen Test missbrauchen 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...anstatt-quantitaet-page3.html?page=3#comments


----------



## MrNice1975 (4. Mai 2009)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Es würde halt Zeit sparen.  Ok, ich installiere mal die aktuelle Beta des Tools und teste das "nebenbei".
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Hey raffi, mach Dir kein Stress! Schick mir doch schnell ne 4870x2 nach Hause und ich mach das für Dich!


----------



## Dr. Cox (4. Mai 2009)

Durch meinen kleinen Test mit dem ATI-Tray-Tool habe ich meine eigene These bekräftigt:



> Ich habe auch meine HD4870/1024MB wegen dem echt nervigem Geflimmer gegen eine GTX280 eingetauscht und ich muss euch sagen, das ist ein Unterscheid wie Tag und Nacht! Solange ATI die Filteroptimierungen nicht deaktiviert, oder im Treiber zum Deaktivieren freigibt, bleibe ich bei Nvidia!
> 
> Ich hoffe jedoch inständig, dass ATI sich eines Besseren belehren lässt und in Zukunft auf die Filteroptimierungen verzichtet. Falls ATI dies tatsächlich tun sollte, kann man damit aber erst rechnen, wenn ATI eine neue Architektur anbietet, also erst mit der übernächsten Generation. *Denn ATI hat eine Problem, sie haben sich mit der R600-Architektur massiv verkalkuliert. Alle Chips die auf der R600-Architektur basieren haben das Problem, dass die TMUs im Vergleich zu den Shadern viel zu unterdimensioniert sind. Die TMUs einer HD4870 hätten ohne die Optimierungen nicht genug Texelleistung um mit einer GTX260 mitzuhalten, da bringt dann auch die hohe Shaderleistung nichts mehr, wenn die TMUs den Chip ausbremsen. Würde man jetzt die Filteroptimierungen bei der HD4870 komplett deaktivieren, dann könnte es sogar sein, dass die HD4870 nicht einmal mehr die Leistung einer 9800GTX erreicht. In diesem Fall wäre aber das gute Preisleistungsverhältnis der HD4870 nicht mehr gegeben und ATI wäre nicht mehr wettbewerbsfähig. Aus diesem Grund wird es die Filteroptimierungen bei ATI auch weiterhin geben, zumindest bis zur übernächsten Generation.* Denn dann steht wieder eine neue Architektur an, mit der ATI alles besser machen kann, so dass es ein besseres Verhältnis zwischen TMUs und Shadern gibt.
> 
> Im Prinzip waren die Filteroptimierungen ab der HD2900XT nur eine Notlösung ATIs, da man sich was die Architektur angeht, schlicht und ergreifend verkalkuliert hat, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Denn auch hochauflösende Texturen sind nach wie vor gefragt und werden ganz sicher nicht durch Shadereffekt abgelöst.


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...anstatt-quantitaet-page3.html?page=3#comments


Ob ATI nun mit Absicht an den TMUs gespart hat um sich Nvidia gegenüber einen Vorteil zu schaffen - indem man extra TMUs weglässt und so wertvolle Chipfläche einspart, was die GPU und letztendlich die Grafikkarte günstiger macht und sich dann durch Optimierungen die fehlende Texelleistung wiederholt, um dann leistungsmäßig mit Nvidia wieder gleich zu ziehen - oder ob sich ATI einfach nur verkalkuliert hat, darüber lässt sich nur spekulieren.


----------



## DaStash (4. Mai 2009)

Wie oft willst du eigentlich deinen Filterbeitrag noch posten??? 

MfG


----------



## Dr. Cox (4. Mai 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wie oft willst du eigentlich deinen Filterbeitrag noch posten???



So oft bis jeder das Problem kennt


----------



## DaStash (4. Mai 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> So oft bis jeder das Problem kennt


Ich weiß von dem "Problem" schon ewig aber kennengelernt habe ich es mit meiner 4850 OC Gainward noch nicht. 

MfG


----------



## Citynomad (4. Mai 2009)

mal n anderes Thema... was bringen mir bitte 4fps mehr in Crysis, wenn ich dazu per voltmod meine Grafikkarte auf's Spiel setze (nicht nur die Garantie, sondern auch die Lebenszeit...)?
Außerdem sind 4fps doch lächerlich... solange da nicht wenigstens 10-15 fps mehr bei rauskommen, macht's doch eigentlich keinen Sinn.


----------



## derguru (4. Mai 2009)

Citynomad schrieb:


> mal n anderes Thema... was bringen mir bitte 4fps mehr in Crysis, wenn ich dazu per voltmod meine Grafikkarte auf's Spiel setze (nicht nur die Garantie, sondern auch die Lebenszeit...)?
> Außerdem sind 4fps doch lächerlich... solange da nicht wenigstens 10-15 fps mehr bei rauskommen, macht's doch eigentlich keinen Sinn.



wen interessiert die lebenszeit einer grafikkarte,ob sie nun von 10 auf 5 jahre verkürzt wird.das gilt auch für cpu´s,immer dieses geweine weil dadurch die lebenszeit verkürzt wird.hab noch ein p4 der seit dem ersten tag mit 1ghz über default läuft und der rennt immer noch und was wäre er wert wenn er kaputt ginge?10 euro,oh wie tragisch.


----------



## der-sack88 (4. Mai 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich weiß von dem "Problem" schon ewig aber kennengelernt habe ich es mit meiner 4850 OC Gainward noch nicht.
> 
> MfG



Ich auch nicht!



Citynomad schrieb:


> mal n anderes Thema... was bringen mir bitte 4fps mehr in Crysis, wenn ich dazu per voltmod meine Grafikkarte auf's Spiel setze (nicht nur die Garantie, sondern auch die Lebenszeit...)?
> Außerdem sind 4fps doch lächerlich... solange da nicht wenigstens 10-15 fps mehr bei rauskommen, macht's doch eigentlich keinen Sinn.



Kommt drauf an... 60fps oder 65 wär mir z.B. egal, das lohnt nicht wenn dafür die Garantie draufgeht. Aber 25 auf 30, da siehts dann schon anders aus. Das ist ein Unterschied zwischen unspielbar und annähernd flüssig.
Voltmod per Software ist ja auch nicht wild. Kann man ja wieder zurückstellen. Wenn nicht, Pech gehabt, ein Risiko bleibt immer. Ich habs bei meiner schon ausprobiert, nur schmiert immer der Treiber ab wenn ich ein paar Minuten gezockt hab. Keine Ahnung woran das liegt, ob an der Karte, am Spiel oder am ATT... ich vermute letzteres.
Eins kann ich schonmal sagen: das Heft ist gekauft. Das erste seit langem... der Führerschein geht halt vor.


----------



## FortunaGamer (4. Mai 2009)

Cooler Test. Will mal die Temps wissen und welcher Kühler auf denn Karten war. Vielleicht mal ein Test mir NV Karten.


----------



## DaStash (4. Mai 2009)

derguru schrieb:


> wen interessiert die lebenszeit einer grafikkarte,ob sie nun von 10 auf 5 jahre verkürzt wird.das gilt auch für cpu´s,immer dieses geweine weil dadurch die lebenszeit verkürzt wird.hab noch ein p4 der seit dem ersten tag mit 1ghz über default läuft und der rennt immer noch und was wäre er wert wenn er kaputt ginge?10 euro,oh wie tragisch.


Du vergisst dabei, dass auch die Garantie entfällt. Also verlierst du bei den aktuellen Preisen ca. 200€, wenn was schiefgeht und das würde ich auch nicht für 4-5 fps mehr riskieren.

MfG


----------



## Dr. Cox (4. Mai 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich weiß von dem "Problem" schon ewig aber kennengelernt habe ich es mit meiner 4850 OC Gainward noch nicht.



Wenn man sich daran gewöhnt hat und den Unterschied zu einem flimmerfreien AF nicht kennt wundert mich das nicht 




derguru schrieb:


> wen interessiert die lebenszeit einer grafikkarte,ob sie nun von 10 auf 5 jahre verkürzt wird.das gilt auch für cpu´s,immer dieses geweine weil dadurch die lebenszeit verkürzt wird.hab noch ein p4 der seit dem ersten tag mit 1ghz über default läuft und der rennt immer noch und was wäre er wert wenn er kaputt ginge?10 euro,oh wie tragisch.



Du glaubst doch nicht allen Ernstes, dass eine übertaktete HD4890 5 Jahre hält, oder? 

Bis jetzt haben sich in meinem Freundeskreis alle ATI-Karte auch ohne jegliches OC nach ungefähr zwei Jahren, also nach der Garantie verabschiedet und du willst mir jetzt sagen, dass eine übertaktete HD4890 5 Jahre hält? 

Zwischen CPUs und Grafikkarten gibt es was die Lebensdauer angeht gravierende Unterschiede!


----------



## der-sack88 (4. Mai 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Bis jetzt haben sich in meinem Freundeskreis alle ATI-Karte auch ohne jegliches OC nach ungefähr zwei Jahren, also nach der Garantie verabschiedet und du willst mir jetzt sagen, dass eine übertaktete HD4890 5 Jahre hält?



Ich denke das die Minderheit in diesem Forum die GraKa mehr als 2 Jahre behalten will. Aber trotzdem, 2 Jahre sind blöd, wenn man die Karte vllt noch in den Zweit-PC bauen will oder so...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Mai 2009)

Eine HD 4890 hält dank der potenteren und besser gekühlten Spannungsversorgung _vermutlich_ länger als die arg am Limit gebaute HD 4870. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Dr. Cox (4. Mai 2009)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ich denke das die Minderheit in diesem Forum die GraKa mehr als 2 Jahre behalten will. Aber trotzdem, 2 Jahre sind blöd, wenn man die Karte vllt noch in den Zweit-PC bauen will oder so...



Oder wenn man sie so wie ich meine alte 9800 Pro an einen Kumpel verkauft, dem man dann erklären muss weshalb die Grafikkarte bei ihm nur zwei Monate gehalten hat und die Garantie gerade erst einen Monat abgelaufen ist


----------



## derguru (4. Mai 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht allen Ernstes, dass eine übertaktete HD4890 5 Jahre hält, oder?
> 
> Bis jetzt haben sich in meinem Freundeskreis alle ATI-Karte auch ohne jegliches OC nach ungefähr zwei Jahren, also nach der Garantie verabschiedet und du willst mir jetzt sagen, dass eine übertaktete HD4890 5 Jahre hält?
> 
> Zwischen CPUs und Grafikkarten gibt es was die Lebensdauer angeht gravierende Unterschiede!



hast aber komische freunde bei denen grafikkarten etwa nur 2 jahre überstehen ,lol das hab ich ja noch nie gehört und warum sollte eine übertaktete 4890 keine 5 jahre mitmachen.
solang ausreichend gekühlt ist macht es keinen nennenswerten unterschied in der lebensdauer solang man nicht übertreibt.

naja ist auch wayne ich bin mit oc bis jetzt immer sehr gut gefahren egal ob gpu oder cpu,kann ja jeder halten wie er will.


----------



## Dr. Cox (4. Mai 2009)

derguru schrieb:


> hast aber komische freunde



Ich glaube nicht, dass du das Recht hast über meine Freunde zu urteilen, welche du nicht einmal kennst!



derguru schrieb:


> bei denen grafikkarten etwa nur 2 jahre überstehen ,lol das hab ich ja noch nie gehört und warum sollte eine übertaktete 4890 keine 5 jahre mitmachen.



Bei einem Kumpel sind eine X1900XTX und dann eine HD2900XT innerhalb des ersten halben Jahres abgeraucht. Bei einem anderen ist eine HD4870 nach nicht einmal 4 Wochen absolut grundlos gestorben. Von sechs 9800 Pro sind fünf direkt nach Ende der Garantie einfach verreckt! Die 9800 Pro welche noch funktioniert war nicht im Referenzdesign. Weder meine Freunde noch ich übertakten unsere Grafikkarten 




derguru schrieb:


> solang ausreichend gekühlt ist macht es keinen nennenswerten unterschied in der lebensdauer solang man nicht übertreibt.



Und wie willst du die extrem heißen Spannungswandler einer HD4870/4890 kühlen, welche der größte Schwachpunkt dieser Karten sind?

Und nicht jeder hat/will eine Wasserkühlung


----------



## derguru (4. Mai 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Bei einem Kumpel sind eine X1900XTX und dann eine HD2900XT innerhalb des ersten halben Jahres abgeraucht. Bei einem anderen ist eine HD4870 nach nicht einmal 4 Wochen absolut grundlos gestorben. Von sechs 9800 Pro sind fünf direkt nach Ende der Garantie einfach verreckt! Die 9800 Pro welche noch funktioniert war nicht im Referenzdesign. Weder meine Freunde noch ich übertakten unsere Grafikkarten



ja was hat das jetzt eigentlich mit dem thema lebensdauer bei übertakten von karten zutun wenn deine komischen freunde die karten auch so kaputt gekriegt haben
hmm,bei mir lebt eine 9700 ati immernoch oder besser gesagt bei der person die sie jetzt besitzt.
ich hatte auch schon eine 3870 die defekt war bloß war der defekt nicht vom übertakten und nu?


----------



## Dr. Cox (4. Mai 2009)

derguru schrieb:


> ja was hat das jetzt eigentlich mit dem thema lebensdauer bei übertakten von karten zutun wenn deine komischen freunde die karten auch so kaputt gekriegt haben
> hmm,bei mir lebt eine 9700 ati immernoch oder besser gesagt bei der person die sie jetzt besitzt.
> ich hatte auch schon eine 3870 die defekt war bloß war der defekt nicht vom übertakten und nu?




Es geht doch darum, dass wenn diese Grafikkarte so schon keine allzu hohe Lebenserwartung haben, man diese nicht noch massiv durch OC auf Kosten des Herstellers verringern muss. Denn die meisten Leute lassen dann ihre Grafikkarte trotz Eigenverschulden durch OC umtauschen, was in meinen Augen Betrug ist! Und für 10% mehr Leistung würde ich niemals meine Grafikkarte übertakten, da es sich einfach nicht lohnt und das Risiko eines Defektes einfach zu hoch ist 

Übrigens ist bei meinen nach deiner abwertenden Aussage "komischen" Freunden bisher nur eine einzige Nvidia-Grafikkarte verreckt und das war eine passiv gekühlte 6800 von Gigabyte, bei welcher ich die deaktivierten Pipelines wieder reaktiviert habe. Die 6800 also ist sie durch einkalkuliertes Eigenverschulden, nach ca 1,5 Jahren kaputt gegangen. Und ich schätze mal ganz grob, dass in meinem Umfeld mehr als doppelt so viele Nvidia-Karten wie ATI-Karten verbaut werden, was mit der häufigeren Ausfallrate zu tun hat.


----------



## locojens (4. Mai 2009)

derguru schrieb:


> ich hatte auch schon eine 3870 die defekt war bloß war der defekt nicht vom übertakten und nu?



Das sagte er doch: "Weder er noch seine Freunde haben den Sch.... übertaktet."

UND NU?


----------



## derguru (4. Mai 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Es geht doch darum, dass wenn diese Grafikkarte so schon keine allzu hohe Lebenserwartung haben, man diese nicht noch massiv durch OC auf Kosten des Herstellers verringern muss. Denn die meisten Leute lassen dann ihre Grafikkarte trotz Eigenverschulden durch OC umtauschen, was in meinen Augen Betrug ist! Und für 10% mehr Leistung würde ich niemals meine Grafikkarte übertakten, da es sich einfach nicht lohnt und das Risiko eines Defektes einfach zu hoch ist



ach für 10% mehr leistung kaufen sich andere leute sogar neue grafikkarten,

siehe 4870 zu 4890 oder 260gtx² zu 275gtx

und naja 10% ist auch nicht lohnenwert sondern für mich persöhnlich erst ab 20%



locojens schrieb:


> Das sagte er doch: "Weder er noch seine Freunde haben den Sch.... übertaktet."
> 
> UND NU?



lass hirn regnen


----------



## Dr. Cox (4. Mai 2009)

derguru schrieb:


> ach für 10% mehr leistung kaufen sich andere leute sogar neue grafikkarten,
> 
> siehe 4870 zu 4890 oder 260gtx² zu 275gtx



Einige tun das, viele davon sind meist ATI oder Nvidia-Fans. Solange sie die Kohle haben und diese ausgeben möchten, soll man sie lassen, immerhin kurbelt das unsere Konjunktur an und im Fall von AMD ist es auch nicht schlecht wenn mehr Produkte verkauft werden, AMD kann im Moment jeden Euro gebrauchen 



derguru schrieb:


> und naja 10% ist auch nicht lohnenwert sondern für mich persöhnlich erst ab 20%



20% Mehrleistung allein durch OC zu erreichen ist schon ziemlich schwer. Mir persönlich wären 20% Mehrleistung noch zu wenig um eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen


----------



## derguru (4. Mai 2009)

soviel zum thema ausfallrate bei der 4870 karten.

- Recommander la lecture d'une news


----------



## Dr. Cox (4. Mai 2009)

Vollständige Aussagen kannst du erst in 1,5 Jahren treffen, wenn die ersten HD4870 das Ende ihrer Garantie überschritten haben. Außerdem ist auch sehr fraglich wann und wie diese Umfragen gemacht wurden. Ich bin auch der Meinung dass diese Statistik von Planet 3D Now! stammt, welche alles andere als Objektiv sind, da kannst du auch gleich Tabellen aus dem ATI-Forum verlinken.

Dass die GTX2X0 zu Anfang massive Probleme mit dem Headspreader hatte ist sowieso kein großes Geheimnis und erklärt auch die doch recht hohen Defektraten der GTX280/260.


----------



## DaStash (4. Mai 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Mir persönlich wären 20% Mehrleistung noch zu wenig um eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen


1.) Wieviel Prozent(x) wären bei Dir lohnenswert für einen Wechsel und 2.) Ist eigentlich die GTX280 auf die du von der 4870 gewechselt bist über x% schneller?

MfG


----------



## XXTREME (4. Mai 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Bis jetzt haben sich in meinem Freundeskreis alle ATI-Karte auch ohne jegliches OC nach ungefähr zwei Jahren, also nach der Garantie verabschiedet und du willst mir jetzt sagen, dass eine übertaktete HD4890 5 Jahre hält?



Hast du überhaupt Freunde ?? Für mich ist dieses schwer verständlich, da du ja eigentlich ständig Leute "anscheisst" die anderer Meinung sind wie du . Naja unser Oberforenpolizist wird´s schon richten gelle. Übrings meine 9800Pro lebt immer noch, ebenso meine X800XL aber meine 6800GT sowie die Supertolle 7800GTX ist gestorben, soviel dazu


----------



## der-sack88 (4. Mai 2009)

Und meine 10 Jahre alte Rage IIc hällt auch noch... meine X800 auch... aber meine 9600GT auch! Mir ist noch nie eine GraKa abgeraucht, und ich hoffe das wird auch so bleiben.

Achja, falls man Angst hat: bei Mindfactory gibts doch die Option, dass die Hardware ungetestet auswechseln. Oder irre ich mich da? Hab glaub ich irgendwann mal sowas gelesen... kostet zwar extra, aber die paar Euro...


----------



## Kreisverkehr (4. Mai 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> [...] Ich bin auch der Meinung dass diese Statistik von Planet 3D Now! stammt, welche alles andere als Objektiv sind, da kannst du auch gleich Tabellen aus dem ATI-Forum verlinken.



Schließt du auch vom Namen aufs Innere?
Bei Planet3DNow hab ich schon etwas negatives über AMD gelesen, ohne dass es auch nur eine einzige andere Seite interessiert hätte, der Atom kommt an sich auch gut weg, etc.

Welche Beweise hast du denn für voreingenommene Berichterstattung? Beim Ati-forum dreht sichs eigentlich meist nur um AMD-Karten, dennoch solltest du Beweise für deine Behauptungen aufstellen.

Übrigens, bei mir ist noch nie eine ATI abgeraucht, weder die 9600 Pro, die 8500, die 3870, die X800 und ebenso keine Nvidia... (8600GT, 8800GTS G92, 8600M-GT).





DaStash schrieb:


> 1.) Wieviel Prozent(x) wären bei Dir lohnenswert für einen Wechsel und 2.) Ist eigentlich die GTX280 auf die du von der 4870 gewechselt bist über x% schneller?
> 
> MfG



Mittlerweile solltest du eigentlich die Geschichte von Dr. Cox schon gelesen haben...
Geht eigentlich um die Filteroptimierungen, die bei Nvidia nicht vorhanden sind, bzw. abschaltbar. Flimmerfreier Spielgenuß eben...


----------



## userNr.8 (4. Mai 2009)

Eine 4870 ist mir auch schon auf unerklärliche Art und Weise kaputt gegangen. 
Das flimmern der Karte im Vergleich zu meiner 8800 Gt ist wirklich Nervtötend


----------



## Dr. Cox (4. Mai 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> 1.) Wieviel Prozent(x) wären bei Dir lohnenswert für einen Wechsel und



Ungefähr 40% 



DaStash schrieb:


> 2.) Ist eigentlich die GTX280 auf die du von der 4870 gewechselt bist über x% schneller?



Die HD4870 habe ich hauptsächlich wegen des Texturflimmerns, den hohen IDLE-Temperaturen/Verbrauch gegen die GTX280 gewechselt, außerdem hat mich die GTX280 nur 230€ gekostet 




XXTREME schrieb:


> Hast du überhaupt Freunde ??



Ja 



XXTREME schrieb:


> Für mich ist dieses schwer verständlich, da du ja eigentlich ständig Leute "anscheisst" die anderer Meinung sind wie du .



Meinst du nicht, dass du mich da mit dir verwechselt hast? 
Nur um mal etwaige Missverständnisse gleich aus dem Weg zu räumen:



XXTREME schrieb:


> Arkanias schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich werd PhysX-mäßig auf NVidia setzen.
> ...



Quelle: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-performance-amd-vor-nvidia-3.html#post742868




XXTREME schrieb:


> Naja unser Oberforenpolizist wird´s schon richten gelle.



Kann ich denn etwas dafür, dass du hier ausschließlich andere User im Forum anflamst?



XXTREME schrieb:


> Übrings meine 9800Pro lebt immer noch, ebenso meine X800XL aber meine 6800GT sowie die Supertolle 7800GTX ist gestorben, soviel dazu



Das freut mich für dich, dann hast du eben Glück gehabt 




Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Mittlerweile solltest du eigentlich die Geschichte von Dr. Cox schon gelesen haben...
> Geht eigentlich um die Filteroptimierungen, die bei Nvidia nicht vorhanden sind, bzw. abschaltbar. Flimmerfreier Spielgenuß eben...



Richtig 

Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass mir das ziemlich gute 24x Edge-Detect meiner alten HD4870 irgendwie in OpenGL-Spielen wie Jedi Knight 2 fehlt. Denn unter OpenGL funktioniert leider kein SSAA.



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Schließt du auch vom Namen aufs Innere?



Bei einigen hier im Forum kann man das 



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Bei Planet3DNow hab ich schon etwas negatives über AMD gelesen, ohne dass es auch nur eine einzige andere Seite interessiert hätte, der Atom kommt an sich auch gut weg, etc. Welche Beweise hast du denn für voreingenommene Berichterstattung?



So gut kenne ich Planet3DNow auch wieder nicht, allerdings soll die Seite schon ziemlich Pro-AMD eingestellt sein...
(Soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass ich etwas gegen AMD hätte, ganz im Gegenteil )

Lese eigentlich nur auf PCGH, Computerbase und 3DCenter



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> solltest du Beweise für deine Behauptungen aufstellen.



Soll ich in den Keller gehen und meine defekte 9800 Pro fotografieren? Kann ich gerne machen 

Oh, das ist jetzt ein langer Post geworden, mögen mir die Moderatoren vergeben


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2009)

XXTREME schrieb:
			
		

> _Übrings meine 9800Pro lebt immer noch, ebenso meine X800XL aber meine 6800GT sowie die Supertolle 7800GTX ist gestorben, soviel dazu  _





Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Das freut mich für dich, dann hast du eben Glück gehabt


 
Meine 9800 Pro ist schon recht früh abgeraucht.


----------



## B00 (4. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meine 9800 Pro ist schon recht früh abgeraucht.


Meine 9800pro liegt im Schrank und verstaubt, funktioniert aber. t


----------



## Kreisverkehr (4. Mai 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass mir das ziemlich gute 24x Edge-Detect [...] fehlt.


CFAA ED ist schon richtig gut, aber leider nur der eine Teil, welcher für die Bildquali verantwortlich ist und dennoch leider vom Treiber gewählt ob MSAA oder SSAA zum Tragen kommt
=> MSAA 




Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Bei einigen hier im Forum kann man das



Mhm, je nachdem wie es mit dem Geschriebenen harmoniert.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> So gut kenne ich Planet3DNow auch wieder nicht, allerdings soll die Seite schon ziemlich Pro-AMD eingestellt sein...
> (Soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass ich etwas gegen AMD hätte, ganz im Gegenteil )
> 
> Lese eigentlich nur auf PCGH, Computerbase und 3DCenter



Gibt zum Beispiel in CB einige, die grundlos gegen pcgh flamen (Pro Nvidia/Intel etc) und meist hilft nur selber die Artikel lesen, bevor man urteilt. Planet3DNow finde ich auch nicht schlecht, der Netzteiltest ist ganz schön und oben meinte ich was AMD-kritisches: Ging um dem 780G ...



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Soll ich in den Keller gehen und meine defekte 9800 Pro fotografieren? Kann ich gerne machen



So meinte ich das nicht, sondern Links wo man die Parteinahme von einigen Seiten beweisen/erkennen kann.

Um mla überhaupt was zum eigentlichen Thema zu schreiben: Ich freue mich schon auf den Artikel, bin an sich sehr an der 4800er Reihe interessiert und besonders an der 4890, so denn es die überarbeiteten Kleinigkeiten wie die SpaWas etc. betrifft.
Ich hoffe, alternative Kühllösungen (Accelero + Scythe Musashi etc.) zeigen passende Lösungen ggü. dem lauten Referenzkühler der 4890 auf, inklusive Voltmod und Übertaktung.


----------



## Dr. Cox (4. Mai 2009)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> CFAA ED ist schon richtig gut, aber leider nur der eine Teil, welcher für die Bildquali verantwortlich ist und dennoch leider vom Treiber gewählt ob MSAA oder SSAA zum Tragen kommt
> => MSAA



Mich würde es auch gewaltig freuen, wenn ATI sich irgendwann wieder dazu besinnen würde den Kunden mehr Entscheidungsfreiheiten bei den Treibereinstellungen zu lassen was AA und AF angeht. Dann könnte ich mich vielleicht auch wieder für eine ATI-Karte entscheiden, wenn dann natürlich auch der Stromverbrauch und die Lautstärke stimmt


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Mai 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:
			
		

> Denn unter OpenGL funktioniert leider kein SSAA.


Aber die Hybriden. Mehr als 16xS packt ja selbst eine GTX 285/2G selten.





			
				Kreisverkehr schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, alternative Kühllösungen (Accelero + Scythe Musashi etc.) zeigen passende Lösungen ggü. dem lauten Referenzkühler der 4890 auf, inklusive Voltmod und Übertaktung


Vll fallen so die 1,2 GHz Chip mit LuKü


----------



## Kreisverkehr (5. Mai 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Aber die Hybriden. Mehr als 16xS packt ja selbst eine GTX 285/2G selten.



In CoD2 bei 1920*1200 bin ich da zuversichtlich *g*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Vll fallen so die 1,2 GHz Chip mit LuKü



Schick wärs. Irgendwie machst du mich neugierig auf den Test in der morgigen Ausgabe... 
Naja, Abonennt müsste man sein ---


----------



## Dr. Cox (5. Mai 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Aber die Hybriden. Mehr als 16xS packt ja selbst eine GTX 285/2G selten.



Seltsam, bei mehr funktionieren die XXxS-Hybridmodi in Jedi Knight 2 Outcast leider nicht....

Das 24x Edge-Detect meiner HD4870 hingegen hat in Jedi Knight 2 Outcast  funktioniert.


----------



## WilliamWallace (6. Mai 2009)

"auchnochmalmeinensenfzugeb"

meine 9800 pro lebt immer noch! sie läuft auf den taktraten von ner 9800xt und das schon seit jahren( aber es ist der r350 der pro und nicht der r360 chip verbaut) iwann so nach 2-3 jahren hatte ich nen wakü kühler montiert und vor 2 monaten wurde sie gegen ne hd4870 ausgetauscht^^


----------



## -NTB- (20. Mai 2009)

WilliamWallace schrieb:


> "auchnochmalmeinensenfzugeb"



Me TOO: 

ne jetzt mal im ernst:

Wird es demnächst hd 4890-karten mit anderen lüftern geben? beispielswiese der kühler sapphire hd4870 vapor-x ist genial...

Kann man den auch so kaufen, wenn ja ist passt der auf ne hd4890 und würde er ausreichend kühlen?




MrNice1975 schrieb:


> Ich warte nur bis Saphire ne angekündiegte 4890-Atomic inner 2GB-VRam Variante raus bringt!
> 
> Die is dann sofort gekauft!



Was bedeutet ATOMIC ??
ist das so ne Variante wie die hd4870 vapor-x ??


danke



edit: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...tomic-mit-1000-MHz-GPU-Takt/Grafikkarte/News/


bedeutet dass, das der Kühler extaxt der selbe wie bei der HD4870 ist ?  oder ist dieser auch lauter?


----------

